
Advanced Distributed Systems - ramses
https://courses.engr.illinois.edu/cs525/sp2018/index.html
======
y0ssar1an
How do I know this is a Real Academic Site™ and not a trap set up by Russian
hackers?

    
    
      <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 6.0">
    

Ok, checks out.

------
akurilin
Was fortunate enough to take Dr. Gupta's undergraduate-level version of this
class over a decade ago. To this day I still remember how enjoyable and simple
he was able to make this material, despite it being actually somewhat tricky.
Definitely one of the best CS lecturers UIUC had to offer at the time.

~~~
optimusclimb
Jealous of such an experience. In my undergrad experience in the early 2000s,
when things such as distributed computing came up in the higher level classes,
it came with no context. The professor basically handed out, "Time, Clocks,
and the Ordering of Events in a Distributed System", had us read it, and went
straight in to minutiae. It wasn't until years later when it came full circle
and I understood better how those things applied to computing problems I'd
actually face.

Kids have it so much better now with the amount of open courseware/material
out there so they can learn from the best, and most passionate teachers, and
not just have someone jam through powerpoint so they can get back to their
research.

------
madhusudhan000
I have taken the Cloud computing specialization in Coursera which was taught
by Dr. Gupta. One of the best courses I have taken. Excited for this one. They
should offer an Online masters for this, just like the data science one on
Coursera

~~~
bootcat
So this course is only to be taken by students of university ? Theres no web
version ?

~~~
dqpb
It seems the course primarily consists of reading/presenting/debating papers.
Here's the epic reading list:
[https://courses.engr.illinois.edu/cs525/sp2018/sched.htm](https://courses.engr.illinois.edu/cs525/sp2018/sched.htm)

------
jamesblonde
Parts I and II of this EdX course by Seif Haridi are great:
[https://www.edx.org/course/reliable-distributed-
algorithms-p...](https://www.edx.org/course/reliable-distributed-algorithms-
part-2-kthx-id2203-2x)

------
subbu
Are they offering video recordings of this course? Dr. Gupta's earlier cloud
computing course videos were just brilliant. I still listen to them regularly.

~~~
akvar
Would you mind posting a link to these earlier videos that you are referring
to?

~~~
subbu
I can't find the link anymore on illinois.edu. But I was fortunate to download
them. The videos are on Coursera with some minor changes.
[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/cloud-
computing](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/cloud-computing)

